# Central Jersey Herf Jan 24 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

A bunch of us will be here on Tuesday around 5pm. I will be there later around 6pm. The beer is great and the food is good. There is parking behind the place in the train station parking lot. Come out and have a drink, not much time left to do so.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd like to make it to this herf, but getting there early is difficult. How long will you guys be there, if I'm running late?


----------

